# First box of ISOMs, with a twist.



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

First of all, it's not very often that one has the opportunity to obtain a box of ISOMs at an unbelieveable price, thanks to a good friend.

It's even rarer still to have to choose which box. The choices are (all are date coded around Feb 07):

RyJ Churchills
Bolivar Coronas Gigantes
Cohiba Robustos
San Cristobal El Morro

I like the Rocky OWR and Edge lines, and have started to prefer a more full-bodied smoke, which is why I'm leaning towards the Bolis.

Which one would you choose and why? I'm not concerned as to which is "worth more" in value, so that shouldn't be a factor.

- Garilla


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Ill take the Cohibas !

:tu


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

I like full bodied smokes too but I'd pick the Cohibas. I just love the creamy, nutty flavor and the subtle complexity.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

garilla said:


> First of all, it's not very often that one has the opportunity to obtain a box of ISOMs at an unbelieveable price, thanks to a good friend.
> 
> It's even rarer still to have to choose which box. The choices are (all are date coded around Feb 07):
> 
> ...


All fine choices but as much as I like Cohibas, if it were me, I would choose the El Morro first and foremost, followed by the Bolis.
Given those choices, would not throw the CoRos in there. Now, if you said Siglo VIs or IVs or I's? That would be different.
Just my taste opinion.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

El Morro all the way!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Churchills. you won't be sorry.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Boli CG's and SCDLH El Morro's can be difficult to find, and fine, fine smokes.
Either one would be a fine addition to your 'dor.
The other 2 are commonplace and often go on special, so I would pass on them this time.
:2


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

you like full, get the cohiba or boli. the ryj are unbeleivable but more medium.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

the 1st thing you should consider is that it's illegal to purchase cuban somoke for a US resident-i see you live in tampa, so you qualify-not to mention the fact that most boxes available for "an unbelievable price" are usually fake-maybe the friend has a "connection" or takes frequent "boat trips to the island" or "knows someone that works at the factory"?-if something sounds too good to be true, it usually is-don't make the mistake that others have & let your excitement get the best of you-i'm not trying to bring you down or tell you what to do, but these are things to think about-is a $50,000 fine worth smoking cubans?-not to me, but YMMV

that all being said, i hear that boli cg's are a good full bodied smoke-i've also heard that w/a 07 date, they'd probably need a year of rest to be worth smoking


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Unbelievable price eh? Most times I hear that in relation to CCs they end up being fake.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Unbelievable price eh? Most times I hear that in relation to CCs they end up being fake.


How true !


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

if you created this thread to get "one" answer ss to which cigar to buy, that will NEVER happen here! there are far to many different people here, with many mand tastes and preferences..

as far as what i would tell you to buy, i would say screw buying full boxes until you develop your tastes and preferences... saying what knd of non-cuban cigar you like, and hoping for us to tell you which cuban you would like is as close to impossible as possible..

stick with samplers, 5 packs etc... develop your palate to discover what you like.. then buy your preferences..

i wouldnt buy any of the 4 choices, but thats my taste...

hope this helps..


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I would get a box of each. The ones you determine you don't like could be great bombing material.

Need my address?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Unbelievable price eh? Most times I hear that in relation to CCs they end up being fake.


:tpd: Caveat emptor. Tread carefully if this is your first foray...


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Be Carefull, and 100% sure of your source before you lay down your hard earned cash. I would Imagine S. Florida would be a hot bed for counterfeits.

I know a person in S. Florida who knows I smoke cigars, and he's told me I can get you what ever you want, I never even considered taking him up on it.


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

muziq said:


> :tpd: Caveat emptor. Tread carefully if this is your first foray...


Many thanks for the words of advice on taste preference. I guess I should have mentioned the fact that the only one I've tried prior to this would be the Churchill, and have to agree that while not THAT full-bodied, it was a VERY good medium smoke. Consistent to the nub.

As far as the authenticity, well that just might have to be my next post on this, as I'm going to carefully open and inspect this box to see about authenticity. I'm 99.9% certain it's the real deal, so we'll see. Hopefully the closeups of the box, seal, and perhaps the hologram and use of a blacklight will come out with my camera...

- Garilla

PS. Did I say Tampa? I meant Toronto...


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> I would get a box of each. The ones you determine you don't like could be great bombing material.
> 
> Need my address?


Thats a good idea, add me to your list, Im local and can even pick them up, lol


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The Cohibas and the Bolis are both top notch cigars and age excellent.

Either one is good. 

It is always so tough to decide.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

garilla said:


> First of all, it's not very often that one has the opportunity to obtain a box of ISOMs at an unbelieveable price, thanks to a good friend.


Wow!
Missed this part the first time around.
May need to revise my original post.
Don't think it will matter what you get as may not the be the real thing or the true flavor profile.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

garilla said:


> Many thanks for the words of advice on taste preference. I guess I should have mentioned the fact that the only one I've tried prior to this would be the Churchill, and have to agree that while not THAT full-bodied, it was a VERY good medium smoke. Consistent to the nub.
> 
> *As far as the authenticity, well that just might have to be my next post on this, as I'm going to carefully open and inspect this box to see about authenticity. I'm 99.9% certain it's the real deal, so we'll see. Hopefully the closeups of the box, seal, and perhaps the hologram and use of a blacklight will come out with my camera...* - Garilla
> 
> PS. Did I say Tampa? I meant Toronto...


I wouldn't advise doing that...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

garilla said:


> Many thanks for the words of advice on taste preference. I guess I should have mentioned the fact that the only one I've tried prior to this would be the Churchill, and have to agree that while not THAT full-bodied, it was a VERY good medium smoke. Consistent to the nub.
> 
> As far as the authenticity, well that just might have to be my next post on this, as I'm going to carefully open and inspect this box to see about authenticity. I'm 99.9% certain it's the real deal, so we'll see. Hopefully the closeups of the box, seal, and perhaps the *hologram* and use of a blacklight will come out with my camera...
> 
> ...


Does each box have a hologram? That would be a warning signal, or a loud horn going off, depending on your viewpoint.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Xmodius said:


> Does each box have a hologram? That would be a warning signal, or a loud horn going off, depending on your viewpoint.


Wow, yeah, I missed this. A hologram is def. a bad sign. I would stay far away.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I think RyJ's would be best with a twist - they have the most citric flavor...


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

I've had the first three in your list and I much prefer the Boli's. But as others have said, YMMV.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Wow, yeah, I missed this. A hologram is def. a bad sign. I would stay far away.


LOL! I have a full box with a hologram. The box, seals, labels, bells, whistles and gadgets all look real. Even the cigars look good.:tg

And, Garilla:

Even if someone buys a box with labels and seals that are perfect and where everything LOOKS perfect it doesn't guarantee authenticity....

Even if you post pics that all look perfect, that won't guarantee anything.

Good luck!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Xmodius said:


> LOL! I have a full box with a hologram. The box, seals, labels, bells, whistles and gadgets all look real. Even the cigars look good.:tg
> 
> And, Garilla:
> 
> ...


To add to what you have said, now that he says Toronto, if anything, as we all know, the word cheap or the term "good price" and Canada don't go hand in hand. Lots of fakes supposedly coming through Canada.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Dgar said:


> Be Carefull, and 100% sure of your source before you lay down your hard earned cash. I would Imagine S. Florida would be a hot bed for counterfeits.
> 
> I know a person in S. Florida who knows I smoke cigars, and he's told me I can get you what ever you want, I never even considered taking him up on it.


yea a good friend of mine is of cuban decent with all his family in miami and extended family in cuba. he told me he could get me whatever i wanted and would give me the real stuff, not fake stuff. Then he told me i would probably like the cohiba brand and he would give me a deal on some good GLASS TOP ONES :hn:gn:fu

Bastage doesn't know i swing from trees.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

assuming they won't be fakes i'd buy the el morro's. besides, who the hell is gonna fake those anyway? 

bruce


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

broozer said:


> assuming they won't be fakes i'd buy the el morro's. besides, who the hell is gonna fake those anyway?
> 
> bruce


I've seen fake El Morros in tubos before.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Dgar said:


> Be Carefull, and 100% sure of your source before you lay down your hard earned cash. I would Imagine S. Florida would be a hot bed for counterfeits.
> 
> I know a person in S. Florida who knows I smoke cigars, and he's told me I can get you what ever you want, I never even considered taking him up on it.


X2 No such thing as a free lunch. That being said, I would want to smoke one from a source like that AND in the presence of the box I pull it from at the time. :2


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Man I hope you know what you're doing.......I'd spend the extra $$ and get them from a trusted source......if I were able to buy cuban cigars that is


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> ... saying what knd of non-cuban cigar you like, and hoping for us to tell you which cuban you would like is as close to impossible as possible..
> 
> ..


I have heard this before I don't understand why. If I said I like Padrons would someone only be able to recommend other nicaraguan cigars to me? I have never smoked a cuban cigar so I don't know what I am talking about but surely they can't be so different that their taste can not be compared to something else?

But I am I can be enlightened on the errors of my ways! :mn


----------

